# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  الانسان المحبوب...

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد انه من الاسهل التحدث عن الانسان المحبوب وهو من

1. ابدأ بالسلام والتحية على الآخرين, ففي السلام تهيئة وطمأنينة للطرف الآخر.
2. ابتسم ... فالابتسامة مفعولها سحري وفيها استمالة للقلوب.
3. أظهر الاهتمام والتقدير للطرف الآخر .. وعامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك.
4. شارك الناس أفراحهم.
5. اقض حاجات الآخرين تصل إلى قلوبهم .. فالنفوس تميل إلى من يقضي حاجاتها.
6. عليك بالعفو عن الزلات وتغليب نفسية التسامح.
7. تفقد الغائب والسؤال عنه ضمان لكسب الود واجتذاب القلوب.
8. لا تبخل بالهدية ولو قلّ سعرها .. فقيمتها معنوية أكثر من مادية.
9. أظهر الحب وصرّح به .. فكلمات الود تأسر القلوب.
10. تفنن في تقديم النصيحة ولا تجعلها فضيحة.
11. حدث الآخرين بمجال اهتمامهم فالفرد يميل إلى من يحاوره في مدار اهتمامه.
12. كن متفائلاً وابعث البشرى لمن حولك.
13. امدح الآخرين إذا احسنوا .. فالمدح أثره في النفس .. ولكن لا تبالغ.
14. انتق كلماتك، ترتفع مكانتك فالكلمة الحسنه خير وسيلة لاستمالة القلوب.
15. تواضع فالناس تنفر ممن يستعلي عليهم.
16. تجنب تصيُّد عيوب الآخرين وانشغل بإصلاح عيوبك.
17. تعلم فن الإنصات .. فالناس تحب من يصغي لها.
18. وسع دائرة معارفك واكسب في كل يوم صديق.
19. اسع لتنويع تخصصاتك واهتماماتك تتسع دائرة معارفك وصداقاتك.
20. إذا قدمت معروفاً لشخص ما .. لا تنتظر منه مقابل.

منقول*
*تحياتي/دمــعة*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-16-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-14-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح جمييل ..*

*تسلمي يـ الغالية .. ع التقديم القيم ..*

*ربي يعطيك العافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية خيتو* 

*وعساك على القوة* 


*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## كبرياء

طرح رووعهـ ..!
والله يحبب خلق الله فينـآ ويعطينآ على قد النيه ..}
تُشكري دمعهـ .. 
دآإأم نشآطك ..ْ}
سلإأم ..

----------


## عنيده

_السلام .._


_نصائح رهيييييبه .._


_يعطيج العافيه يالغلاا .._


_موفقه لكل خير .._

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

يسلمو خيتو على الطرح الرائع~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

طرح راقي..وأسلوب منطقي في كسب قلوب الآخرين....وبعث الراحة فيها ....

اتمنى أن نكون وإياكم منهم..


يعطيك العافية دموع غناتي ع التقديم القيّم..

شكري لعطاءكِ ممدود..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*17. تعلم فن الإنصات .. فالناس تحب من يصغي لها*

*هاي احب اطبقها بس بشرط محد يطالب ان يصغي الي*

*طرح رائع وجميل منك اخيه*
*سلمت عليه*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أساليب رآآئعة ومجدية في كسب قلووب الآخرين ..* 
*وأهمها ..* 
*الذووق في التحآآور مع الآخرين* 
*وأنتقاء العبارات المحترمة وتوجيهها للطرف الآخر* 
*وأيضـآآ وضع الخطوط الحمراء في الخصوصيات* 
*التي لايجب أن نتعدآآهـــآ* 

*غــآآليتي ..*
***دمعــــة*** 
*نصآآئح رآآئعة لتكوين شخصية لطيفة وجدآآبة وخفيفة على القلب* 
*فكل الشكر لطرحك الرآآئع* 
*ووفقك الله لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |"
نقآط رائعة 
دمعة طفله يتيمة "
كل الشكر غاليتي ..~

----------


## جنى الورود

تسلمي أختي على النصائح
يعطيك العافية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ليلاس
نور الهدى
كبريآء
عنيده
خادمة المجتبى
دمعة على السطور
دمعة الاحزان
رنيم الحب
روح وريحان
جنى الورود
مشكـــــــوريــــن على طيب تواصلكم
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم
موفقين

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح جميل ورائع 
فالانسان المتواضع يكون محبوبا دائما 
كل الشكر لك اختي دمعه ولهذا الطرح القيم 
تحياتي لك دمت بخييير

----------


## قـصر الشوق

*طرح أكثر من رائع ..*

*إن شاء الله جميع هالخصال مطبقينها* 

*شكراً لكِ* 

*بإنتظار جديدكِ.*

----------


## طيبه الروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


تسلمين خيتو ع الموضوع وطرح الرائع 


امنيااتي لك بتوفيق وصحه


تقبلي مروري


تحيااتي لك,,,

----------


## احساس شاعري

يعطيش العافيه اختي
على هالطرح الرائع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ..*
*اساليب وطرق تعامل راائعه*
*يسلموو دمعه ع النقل الذوق*
*أحسنتِ الاختيار في الطرح*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح اكثر من رائع

----------


## ندى الامل

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
خيتو الحبيبة تسلمي على الموضوع الرائع والجميل 
وتسلم الانامل الجميلة ..ودمتي لنا

----------


## @Abu Ali@

سلمت أناملك على النقل أختي 

دمعة طفلة ...

طرح رائعـ

أنتظر جديدكـــ

----------

